# Unassisted birth



## Lina

Anyone here gone through an unassisted free birth?


----------



## anita665

I will be stalking this thread. I very nearly had an unassisted birth but paramedics got there in time to catch. It was amazing though and has made me wonder about doing it this time around. I just don't know if I'm brave enough.


----------



## gryphongrl

If you don't get too many responses here, you should check over at https://www.mothering.com/community/f/306/unassisted-childbirth


----------



## Sam Pearson

Yes, I freebirthed my last two. They were wonderful births. No spectators, no midwives to phone, no midwives to arriving with all their equipment and talking, nobody making unhelpful suggestions, no distractions...just in the zone birthing a baby and then afterwards a very peaceful immediate family only affair with my hubby and other children meeting the new addition and no guests in our home distracting my husband - all the attention on me and baby rather than on midwives, doulas, family and other visitors etc. We phoned the grandparents, made a cake and ate it, we then watched a video then went to bed as usual but with an extra little person in the house.

Did you have any questions?


----------



## Lina

Sam Pearson said:


> Yes, I freebirthed my last two. They were wonderful births. No spectators, no midwives to phone, no midwives to arriving with all their equipment and talking, nobody making unhelpful suggestions, no distractions...just in the zone birthing a baby and then afterwards a very peaceful immediate family only affair with my hubby and other children meeting the new addition and no guests in our home distracting my husband - all the attention on me and baby rather than on midwives, doulas, family and other visitors etc. We phoned the grandparents, made a cake and ate it, we then watched a video then went to bed as usual but with an extra little person in the house.
> 
> Did you have any questions?

Ahh, that sounds wonderful. I have been thinking about this for a long time and am seriously considering it for my next birth. Will pm you:)


----------



## anita665

Wow that's amazing. Didn't you have any worries though about if something went wrong?


----------



## aliss

You may want to PM silver_penny, she's had more than one I think... and recently too :) Good luck with your decision! Mine was attended by midwives.


----------



## madasa

anita665 said:


> Wow that's amazing. Didn't you have any worries though about if something went wrong?

I am quite sure that they had considered this and had a plan in place if it did.


----------



## Sam Pearson

anita665 said:


> . Didn't you have any worries though about if something went wrong?

I expect every mother has some worries when approaching a birthing. For me the choices to freebirth was made after one hospital birth and one midwife attended birth and lots of research and more importantly lots of personal work. I chose birth support people who I knew intimately and trusted and both of whom had trust in the natural birth process and faith in my ability to birth completely on my own. My support people were my husband (who has been present at 3 homebirths previously and my sister who has had 3 completely natural births herself). I am very well educated about birth and was prepared for any complications that could be dealt with at home and prepared to transfer to our local hospital if medical treatment became necessary. I weighted up my risks and determined that as a healthy woman who had experienced a healthy pregnancy and who had enjoyed 2 textbook births previously I was far more at risk in a hospital setting than at home and that I had no need of either emotional or medical support from a midwife. Most of all I needed complete privacy with no distractions/interruptions/noise and people closeby who wouldn't interfere with my birth process at all nor try to coerce or control me during such a vulnerable time.


----------



## silver_penny

My last two were UC's and the best decision I could have made for my family. As Sam Pearson stated, every mother has their worries about birth but its the preparation and the responsibilty that you take upon yourself that makes the experience that much more empowering and comforting. Our last two children were born as they were concieved: by the love and cooperation of their mother and father.


----------



## SarahBear

I was pretty close to it because it was a quick and easy 3 hour labor and I guess I fooled the midwife into thinking I wasn't as far along as I was so she took her time about getting here. After my water broke I went into the pushing phase pretty quickly and wasn't giving it my all and patiently waited for the midwife. Finally I sent her a text that got her here quickly. Wasn't long after her arrival that my daughter was born. I'd almost consider an unassisted birth for my next one as I'll be moving someplace with limited birthing options & my first was so simple, easy, & straight forward. However, I'm not so sure as I'd want a trained birth attendant in case something went unexpectedly wrong. Maybe I will consider it more when the time comes.


----------



## anita665

I think I'm fairly convinced on the subject now. I know I'd worry about something no matter what kind of birth I have.


----------



## 17thy

Me! Best, most empowering, healing, bonding (between my husband and i), intimate, experience of my life. I would do it again and again (except my 7 week old is our last). 

We also had a U/P.


----------



## Sam Pearson

Yep, unassiated pregnancy here, too. To my mind relying on a periodical check up is reckless - I kept a close watch of how I was faring on a second to second basis. Initially I used wee strips and a blood pressure unit but within no time I was well able to ascertain if I needed to relax or eat some protein or whatever I needed to do. We also listened to the baby's heartbeat and checked baby positioning ourselves and all of that stuff - none of it was difficult and it was great knowing I was healthy without relying on others to monitor me.


----------



## bassdesire

I commend those who choose to birth unassisted, but I'm not sure it is a question of bravery. I do believe it is not the right choice for most people. It is a great option, but it isn't the pinnacle of the birth hierarchy. 

I'm very into the natural birth home birth scene, and I adore it, but I try hard to make sure everyone knows that it was my choice not that I think everyone should be doing it.

Personal choice :)


----------



## summer rain

Last time I had an unassisted birth in hospital. I pushed him in 2 pushes out by myself when the midwives were out of the room and I hadn't been examined since I was 1cm dilated. I much much preferred it to my other births, I barely tore and I hate being 'coached' in labour, to me that's the worst part. I'm being pressured to go for a home birth this time by various people but I am thinking having the baby in an over stretched hospital may enable me to have a similar experience again xx


----------



## Sam Pearson

There is a big difference between a planned freebirth and a planned hospital birth where there just doesn't happen to be anybody in the room at the time. Freebirthing surrounded by a team of medical staff in a medical institution and having dilation checked by medical staff and all of that isn't freebirthing. Not that it matters what birth choices women make but it gets very confusing when people call birth center births homebirths, and hospital births free births, and births with interventions are called natural births just because baby comes out of Mums vagina. I don't think anybody has a problem with women birthing at hospital with nobody in the room - freebirthers on the other hand face birthing with no medical professionals on hand and no medical equipment available which is an entirely different situation and a huge difference is that the freebirthing woman takes complete control and responsibility for her birth outcomes whereas a hospital patient has handed over their care to medical staff. Having said that I do consider roadside births with no medical staff or medical equipment on hand and homebirths where the midwives don't turn up until after the placenta has been birthed to be unplanned freebirths....which again is a different scenario to planned freebirths.


----------



## La Mere

I am planning a UC with my second who will be arriving in 44 days give or take. With my first I had planned a home water birth, but due to non-emergency circumstances was transferred to the hospital. Since it was my first I was more willing to put the decision making into someone else's hands, but after much soul searching, researching, praying and talking to my husband.. we both decided that we wanted a freebirth this time around, with only myself, him and our 21 month old daughter, even if she is asleep she will be in our bedroom with us.


----------



## Sam Pearson

bassdesire said:


> I commend those who choose to birth unassisted, but I'm not sure it is a question of bravery. I do believe it is not the right choice for most people. It is a great option, but it isn't the pinnacle of the birth hierarchy.
> 
> I'm very into the natural birth home birth scene, and I adore it, but I try hard to make sure everyone knows that it was my choice not that I think everyone should be doing it.
> 
> Personal choice :)

I agree with Bassedesire. All women facing childbirth are courageous. However, I do believe freebirthers have to be brave in a different way to those who have medical professionals caring for them when they birth because freebirthers have to face hostility and scaremongering from the media, medical professionals, the general community, sometimes the government and almost allways their family and friends (unless they too are freebirthers). Just as folk love to tell horror birth stories to pregnant women with freebirthers they make it their business to emphasise the "danger" of UC to freebirthers. Its one of the reasons many keep it to ourselves.

I can only speak for the climate in Australia where I have birthed. A number of women have been threatened with DOCS (Dept of Community Services) by hospital staff, some women have had police turn up to their homes when in labour, they have gone on to registers because of supposedly putting their unborn child in danger. 

I was told by a doctor and by a Births Deaths & Marriages clerk it was illegal to freebirth. I was told that in order to get a birth certificate for my child I had to take the baby to a hospital after the birth or alternatively show a video of me birthing to the staff at Birth Deaths and Marriages. I was told by my mother that I didn't care if my baby died. My friend was told by a midwife at her hospital pre natal clinic - after taking her into a room and closing the door - that she didn't believe freebirth was safe and unless she changed her plans she'd report her to DOCS. 

I've been told I"m brave to freebirth and it did take significant courage to fend off all the negative scaremongering and freebirth regardless.

I freebirthed because it was just right for me. I know the difference because I also had a hospital birth and a midwife attended homebirth previously. Those two births taught me that I need privacy and quiet and control to feel safe and happy birthing. The people in my birth space the first two times made it painful, uncomfortable, unpleasant and I felt distracted and irritated by their noises, movement, talking, mere presence plus they all wanted to have input which was annoying as hell. I want complete silence and I want no spectators and I don't want midwives trying to control me and bringing their medical equipment into my peaceful birthspace. I am not comfortable in cars (I don't drive because of this) and for me a car ride in labour is hellish. I had every reason to believe I wouldn't need medical assistance and plans in place if I did need help. 

Because of the hostile climate in Australia towards freebirth (an indeed towards homebirth in general) some women who know they won't qualify for birth centers and who can't find a midwife to attend them at home feel pressured into freebirthing to avoid hospital - this is very dangerous as it's forcing women to choose UC for the wrong reasons which can put mother's and babies at risk.

If it's what you want and you know it I say go for it but only for the right reasons.


----------



## La Mere

I appreciated both of you posts, ladies. I have only had one birthing experience. It was a planned midwife assisted water birth ending in non emergency transfer to the hospital where I gave birth. This time around have gone the route of unassited pregnancy as well as planning an unassisted birth. There were a lot of people I didn't know "hanging around" for my labor and birth of my daughter.. Am.looking forward to having some peace with my husband and daughter this time.


----------



## summer rain

Sam Pearson said:


> There is a big difference between a planned freebirth and a planned hospital birth where there just doesn't happen to be anybody in the room at the time. Freebirthing surrounded by a team of medical staff in a medical institution and having dilation checked by medical staff and all of that isn't freebirthing. Not that it matters what birth choices women make but it gets very confusing when people call birth center births homebirths, and hospital births free births, and births with interventions are called natural births just because baby comes out of Mums vagina. I don't think anybody has a problem with women birthing at hospital with nobody in the room - freebirthers on the other hand face birthing with no medical professionals on hand and no medical equipment available which is an entirely different situation and a huge difference is that the freebirthing woman takes complete control and responsibility for her birth outcomes whereas a hospital patient has handed over their care to medical staff. Having said that I do consider roadside births with no medical staff or medical equipment on hand and homebirths where the midwives don't turn up until after the placenta has been birthed to be unplanned freebirths....which again is a different scenario to planned freebirths.

I never said my son's birth was a 'free birth' I said when he was born as in actually coming out, it was unassisted and I preferred it to my other births including my home birth, never claimed it was like having a completely 'free birth' at home or anything like that. That birth had a great deal less interference than my home birth, the midwives only arrived just before he was born then but there was a lot of interference from then on. I personally wouldn't want to have a home birth again because of this. No it's not confusing because I didn't make the claims you said I am all I did was share my experience and said I preferred it to my controlled, coached births, please do not put words into my mouth. Honestly you can't even share your experiences without being jumped on and that's a crying shame.


----------



## Sam Pearson

I didn't put words in your mouth,



summer rain said:


> Last time I had an unassisted birth in hospital.

My post wasn't to have a go at you personally but for the purposes of clarification and the above statement is exactly the kind of statement that causes confusion. Unassisted birth and freebirth mean the same thing - birthing in hospital when the medical staff happen to be outside of the room isn't freebirth/unassisted birth.

Freebirth or Unassisted birth (UC) = birthing without the support of medical professionals at all.
Free pregnancy or Unassisted Pregnancy (UP) = pregnancy without the support of medical professionals at all.
Hospital birth, Birth Center birth, professional midwife attended homebirth, lay midwife attended homebirth are all assisted births\ including if the medical staff are on hand but just outside the door or in another part of the house.


----------



## summer rain

I'm sorry but I disagree. While the midwives were in the vicinity they were not directly outside and when he was actually born they were nowhere around. You're entitled to have your definition but at the end of the day I was not assisted when he entered into the world, nor had I been seen or examined by them for several hours previous to that. There were also no doctors in the maternity department that evening either as they had been called away to a neighbouring hospital where a c section was being performed. I meant no confusion and the OP knows exactly where I was coming from.


----------



## H2Omommy

i had a natural birth, it was not easy....at all. I hired a doula and she was amazingly helpful, it was my first so there was nothing i could do to get me ready for it. But once i was in the middle of it and doubts came in she kept me on track. Now i am so glad i went drug free, the baby was so healthy and recovery was quick. For sure i will have a natural birth with my next baby.


----------



## AmeliasMum

Yup, two of them, and planning our third. It's our 4th child, but I had a hospital birth with my 3rd babe, and was left with severe PTSD due to it. So my first two were Unassisted Home/Waterbirths, third was hossy, and 4th we are hoping to be another UC. Pain free, less than 4 hours start to finish for all my births, but the one in hospital was in a room full of strangers, under bright lighting, after having my waters broken against my will, and stuck with Pit which caused premature placental detatchment and PP bleeding. It almost killed my daughter, who was born WITH her placenta. I am seeing a proper OB this time, giving in to all the testing, and NOT telling anyone I am planning on another UC. Just going to use the "it happened so quickly" card and head to hospital with 12 hours of the birth. If all looks right to proceed with another UC that is. If something flags us as too risky, we will head in to L and D.


----------



## Sam Pearson

Sounds like a plan, AmeliasMum


----------



## lynnikins

my youngest child was a UC, it had been a planned homebirth but we were refused MW care when we phoned for them to send the HB team to us as there was another HB in progress, i made the choice that we would go UC if we needed to and prepared for that and my husband did phone the ambulance but all that did was give him someone to talk to as the dispatcher offered me no assistance at all and the ambulance didnt show up till about 5/10min after AJ was born. I knew the system was overstretched in our area and had prepared myself for the possibility of having to give birth unassisted by anybody and im really happy it happened the way it did, we had to transfer afterwards but that was so they could check my tear. 

Next baby we hope to have a home water birth and havnt dicussed if we want mw's or not yet


----------



## 17thy

AmeliasMum said:


> Yup, two of them, and planning our third. It's our 4th child, but I had a hospital birth with my 3rd babe, and was left with severe PTSD due to it. So my first two were Unassisted Home/Waterbirths, third was hossy, and 4th we are hoping to be another UC. Pain free, less than 4 hours start to finish for all my births, but the one in hospital was in a room full of strangers, under bright lighting, after having my waters broken against my will, and stuck with Pit which caused premature placental detatchment and PP bleeding. It almost killed my daughter, who was born WITH her placenta. I am seeing a proper OB this time, giving in to all the testing, and NOT telling anyone I am planning on another UC. Just going to use the "it happened so quickly" card and head to hospital with 12 hours of the birth. If all looks right to proceed with another UC that is. If something flags us as too risky, we will head in to L and D.

I am almost certain I would have had bad PPD(PND) had I birthed in the hospital a second time. Best of luck with your healing UC this go around.


----------

